

Make Your Web Site 'Groovy' - va_coder
http://www.forbes.com/2010/02/02/computer-programming-java-technology-business-intelligence-groovy.html

======
dwoods
Dudes, Dan Woods here, A copyediting error introduced that problem. The
sentence now reads: "Groovy has its own version of Ruby on Rails, an open
source project called Grails, which is now part of VMware."

------
spooneybarger
It is awfully hard to take an article seriously when basic errors like this
are made:

"Groovy has its own version of Ruby called Grails, which is now part of
VMware"

